#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άλλες εργασίες >  > > >  >  >  Τεύχη δημοπράτησης

## vmaniad

Αυτές τις μέρες μου ανατέθηκε να φτιάξω κάποια τεύχη δημοπράτησης για ιδιωτικό έργο (οι ιδιοκτήτες τα απαιτούν) και βρήκα κάποια άκρη μέσω του www.ggde.gr/. υπάρχει κάτι άλλο που θα μπορούσε να με βοηθήσει, κυρίως όσον αφορά το περιγραφικό τιμολόγιο??

----------


## georgecv

Η σύνταξη τευχών δημοπράτησης χρεώνεται εξτρά το έχει πει στους πελάτες σου ?

----------


## vmaniad

Ηταν ένα προβλημα και αυτό το οποίο ξεπεράστηκε με καλή θέληση και από τις δύο πλευρές... 
αν δεν το έχεις κάνει ξανά πάντως και θέλεις να είσαι σωστός θέλει αρκετή δουλειά....

----------


## Evan

μην κάνεις περιγραφές από τιμολόγια ΔΕ γιατί διαφέρουν από την πιάτσα, όπως φυσικά και οι τιμές. Το καλύτερο που χεις να κάνεις είναι να μιλήσεις με υπεργολάβους κυρίως για τις τιμές

----------


## Evan

οι περιγραφές σε κάποιες εργασίες είναι πολύ αναλυτικές και δεν ανταποκρίνονται στην πράξη άσε που και η μονάδα μέτρησης δεν παίζει στην πιάτσα

----------


## vmaniad

Κατ αρχήν ευχαριστώ για τις συμβουλές... το θέμα είναι ότι με τιμές υπουργείου βγαίνει ακριβότερο κ γιαυτό μου προτείνατε να βάλω τιμές πιάτσας? επίσης αν δεν περιγράψω τη δουλειά θα λεει ο εργολάβος "αυτό δεν ήταν μέσα" κ θα θέλει έξτρα λεφτά συνέχεια...

για τις συγγραφές υποχρεώσεων τι λέτε?

----------


## Evan

αν δεν το χεις ξανακάνει ζήτα βοήθεια από κάποιον έμπειρο γιατί αυτά που θα γράψεις θα αποτελέσουν και μέρος της σύμβασης των πελατών σου, είναι πολύ σοβαρό θέμα

----------

vmaniad

----------


## Theo

Σαν τι τύπο διαγωνισμού θα το πας ?

----------


## majakoulas

Οι περιγραφές μπορεί να είναι αναλυτικές, αλλά είναι οι σωστές, επομένως εσύ τις κρατάς καθώς πρέπει ως μηχανικός να υποδείξεις την ορθή εργασία, άσχετα με το τι θα κάνουν αυτοί.
Για τις τιμές δεν έχει και πολύ σημασία άμα μιλάμε για δημοπρασία ιδιωτική, καθώς συνήθως αυτές γίνονται με συμπλήρωση τιμολογίου. Βάζεις τις επίσημες για να ξέρει ο πελάτης που πάει με επίσημες, και ο κάθε εργολάβος θα κάνει προσφορά συμπληρώνοντας τις τιμές που προτείνει.

----------


## vmaniad

κάπως έτσι το σκέφτομαι... 
πάντως και η κλειστή διαδικασία δεν φαίνεται άσχημη σε αυτή την περίπτωση.

----------

